# REGAL MOTH!!



## agent A (Jun 24, 2012)

just hatched, Citheronia regalis


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kewl


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 25, 2012)

Gorgeous. What do they eat?


----------



## stacy (Jun 25, 2012)

That's really neat, in the last picture it seems to have lighter colors, did it lighten up or is it just me?


----------



## ismart (Jun 25, 2012)

Crazy looking cat!


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Gorgeous. What do they eat?


Hickory and sumac



stacy said:


> That's really neat, in the last picture it seems to have lighter colors, did it lighten up or is it just me?


That is a different one it was probably freshly hatched in the photo


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THESE MOTHS AND CATS WHERE CAN I GET THEM??????????


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THESE MOTHS AND CATS WHERE CAN I GET THEM??????????


i will breed the adults next year...


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 25, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## RobR1976 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine just hatched yesterday too! I will have eggs available for sale in the near future, my first regal moth hatched a few days ago.


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

RobR1976 said:


> Mine just hatched yesterday too! I will have eggs available for sale in the near future, my first regal moth hatched a few days ago.


Good I will need unrelated stock to breed mine

In the fall wanna trade all my male pupae for your male pupae to avoid inbreeding??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

RobR1976 said:


> Mine just hatched yesterday too! I will have eggs available for sale in the near future, my first regal moth hatched a few days ago.


Awesome. Also, i live on Long Island too


----------



## RobR1976 (Jun 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Good I will need unrelated stock to breed mine
> 
> In the fall wanna trade all my male pupae for your male pupae to avoid inbreeding??


That's a great idea, excellent way to diversify the gene pool! I will be happy to trade males with you in the fall. I just had my first female hatch last night and she is huge! Im hoping she will mate tonight with my first male that hatched the day before, they are from two separate stocks of eggs I acquired last summer.



brancsikia339 said:


> Awesome. Also, i live on Long Island too


Cool, what town? I live in Shoreham.


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

RobR1976 said:


> That's a great idea, excellent way to diversify the gene pool! I will be happy to trade males with you in the fall. I just had my first female hatch last night and she is huge! Im hoping she will mate tonight with my first male that hatched the day before, they are from two separate stocks of eggs I acquired last summer.
> 
> Cool, what town? I live in Shoreham.


only thing is, how do u sex pupae??


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2012)

I am not sure if that is cute or ugly? :stuart:


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I am not sure if that is cute or ugly? :stuart:


That's what I thought abt fuzzy :tt2: JK he is sooo cute :wub:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 26, 2012)

Male cocoons are smaller than females in general. So you can usually make a good estimate.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 26, 2012)

RobR1976 said:


> Cool, what town? I live in Shoreham.


Wantagh


----------



## agent A (Jul 7, 2012)

sadly all but 4 died since they dont have the prescense of mind to move from a dead leaf to a fresh one

but they r doing good

second instar:






3rd instar:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 13, 2012)

how many times will they molt until they pupate?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 13, 2012)

The life cycle goes - Egg, 1st Instar, 2nd Instar, 3rd Instar, 4th Instar, 5th Instar, Pre- Pupa, Pupa, Adult Moth  

so 5 molts


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 25, 2012)

Any new pics?


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2012)

they died


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------

